# new company



## nsom9ac (Nov 10, 2007)

anyone know anything about louisville transport co / yellow ambulance? they just bought the private i work for and i'm unsure about them. first day of ownership they worked us like dogs. good for job security but bad for sanity. word has it that they want to triple our work load and put more trucks on the road eventually ... until then we have to get creative to get lunch i guess. also we all think it's total bs that we have to fill out applications and sign forms saying we're on 120 day probation, even for those that have worked there for x number of years. so going into it, lets just say i don't trust them in the least. i think they bought care ambulance of indiana previously. anyone that works for them or knows how they handled that good or bad i'd like to hear from.


----------



## Epi-do (Nov 10, 2007)

I was at Care when they were bought out.  We didn't have to fill out apps or sign anything about probation when we were bought.  As far as the working like a dog, that sounds pretty much par for the course.  That's how it was here as well.  I have not worked there for over a year, but still talk to people that work there and apparently alot of people have left.  I haven't heard to many good things recently about working there, but it just seems to be the typical stuff you hear about private service.  I really can't remember alot of the specifics about Care getting bought out though, so I am not much help.  

Also, wanted to add that I only worked there for 4-6 months after the buy-out.


----------



## johnrsemt (Nov 12, 2007)

*Care/Yellow  owned by Louisville transportation co.*

I have worked at Care for over 7 years;  almost 2 since Yellow bought us out.  (December 1st 2005).  In fact  Epi-do and I were partners at the time. or the buyout.

   Yes they worked us harder;  we went from 50-60 amb runs a day, with a record of 74 to that point   to a average of 100 runs a day, with a record of 123.
   we also went from 10 trucks on day shift;  1-2 ALS, the rest BLS; and 2 trucks on nights 1 ALS, 1 BLS:   to 25 on days, 5-8 ALS; and 5-7 at night, 1-2 ALS. 

   we went over about 1 yr time from 12 trucks with an avg of 250,000 miles on them to 30 trucks with an avg of less than 100,000 miles on them.  we have 7 trucks right now with less than 10,000 miles on them.  We are still getting 1-2 new trucks a month; with 1 old truck being replaced ; and growing the fleet with new ones.

   Newer equipment:  we had 3 Lifepack 10's  now we have 10 Lifepack 12's with SPO2, and auto BP.  all Stryker cots, new ALS and BLS bags.

   our pay has increased over $1.25 hr to start for basics, and $2.25 hr for medics starting pay.   Don't quote me for sure, but basics start at $9.00 when they used to start at $7.50 or $7.75,  medics start at $14.50 when it used to be $12.25.

    Better insurance, 401k (we never had any type of retirement before).

   I don't know about the making you do the job applications and probation, but have heard it may have to do with your union:  checked out your website and saw that you have to join a union to work for your old company.

   As Epi-do stated, we have had alot of people leave.  We had people quit at the beginning cause they heard that they were going to get rid of bad workers.  They didn't do that at all, in fact it was 120 days before they disciplined anyone for attendance or anything else.  
    They ignored what was in employee files about problems and let everyone start with a clean slate, including attendance.  So anyone that was on the bubble of being terminated under Care was given a fresh start.
   We went froim approx 60 employees to over 125 now.  1-2 medic trucks a day to 7-8.



    About 6-7 weeks ago;  LTC bought a small service out that is approx 50 miles west and 20 miles south of Indy in Jamestown IN,  called Southwest Ambulance Service.   It is being run from Care in Indy,  changed the name to Care, 
   they went from 2 trucks days, and 1 night, all EMT-A  to 4-6 trucks days, 2 nights;  ALS, Advanced and BLS.  
   They went from 5-8 runs in 24hours to 20-25 in 24 hours in very short amount of time.   


    good luck, and keep us posted


----------



## johnrsemt (Nov 12, 2007)

*good and bad*

Looking back at my post I realized I told you all the good stuff, none of the so so or bad.

    Yes  we do work harder than we used to.  I have worked night shift 5 of the 7 years that I have been there.  we used to do 2-4 runs between 2 trucks at night.   we now do 15-25 between 1900 and 0700.   2-6 runs per truck.
   dayshift averages 5 runs in a 8-10 hour shift.

   we are late on quite a few runs esp in the late afternoon to evening.  We have the contract with the biggest hospital in central IN; and there has been days that they have given us 50-60 discharges in 1 day,  esp Fridays.  But we are still doing better with on time performance than they used to get from giving the business to 5-6 private services.

   we have alot of new people,  they don't know their way around town or EMS.  but they can be trained for the most part,  or most of them.

   I have seen alot of posts from people that get their certs and can't find a job because they have no experience;  can't get experience cause they can't find a job.   Care/Yellow has and will hire straight out of school and train on the job.  we have employees that have precepted for almost a month;  we give them a chance.

    Do we have growing pains?  Yes,  anyone does.  Do we have Dispatch problems?  who doesn't.  

   I have heard that when we bought out Southwest amb; they got a payraise putting them more on level with Indy; and over $1.00 higher than anyone around them.  

   I know LTC bought out a service in KY a few years ago, and tried to give them a pay raise; but their union threw a fit, because it would break the contract.


   Since we got bought out;  I have never worried about if I am going to have a job because the company closed.   I have not worried about management deciding that they didn't like me and firing me for it.   we have better pay, better benefits, and better equipment.   
   the downside to that is they want me to work harder.   no problem.


again,  good luck  stick around,  I think you will be surprised.


----------



## firecoins (Nov 12, 2007)

johnrsemt said:


> our pay has increased over $1.25 hr to start for basics, and $2.25 hr for medics starting pay.   Don't quote me for sure, but basics start at $9.00 when they used to start at $7.50 or $7.75,  medics start at $14.50 when it used to be $12.25.




Yikes!  :sad:


----------



## jordanfstop (Nov 12, 2007)

firecoins said:


> Yikes!  :sad:



remember though, brian, he's in IN...we're in rockland county <_<<_<


----------



## nsom9ac (Nov 13, 2007)

update:  ok it's not quite as bad as i originally thought. yes they made us do apps but very bare bones info on them basically just to have them on file, then the probation was waived for us as well as the waiting period for benefits. and like you guys, everyone here has a clean slate as well. 

as far as working us like dogs last friday, that was more about dispatch not being able to competently manage the workload. most of our calls are bls but most of our trucks are als. all crews had to attend a meeting friday or monday to elect benefits and new hire stuff. we were sent to one in the morning were there for less than 5 minutes and were tripped out for a bls call and met a bls crew at the door (we're als). then they never quit running us while they let multiple other crews take over 3 hours at the meeting. yesterday they put 2 extra bls trucks on the road to help during the meetings. i don't mind running as long as a) everyone is running calls and b) i get a chance to eat (which if need be we'll get creative to give ourselves a break). 

i am somewhat excited to get new equipment and trucks and they very broadly mentioned something about getting a new operations center. right now ours is an old er that looks like an old er that was just vacated. all of our new trucks are vans which just don't work well with lp10 monitors, no place good to put them to be able to monitor pt. all of our mods are old trucks bought from other services so they were pretty much worn out when we aquired them. 

probably the #1 complaint right now is the uniform change. although we haven't done so yet, no one wants to wear the whites. personally i'd rather not, but whatever.  all in all i guess things seem more positive than negative. i've worked for crappy mgmt in and out of ems, so i never fully trust anything mgmt says until it's put into action. even though it sounds mostly good, i still have a watchful doubting eye on them.

thanks for all the info on this co.


----------



## johnrsemt (Nov 13, 2007)

*uniforms*

WHites aren't so bad,  they buy the shirts and winter coats, that have lightweight liners good for spring and fall coats.     I wore a dress shirt and tie for 13years  so just the white shirt isn't bad.

    dispatch is dispatch is dispatch.  it is a pain.   sometimes when life gets bad management will hop on trucks and work,  and they all are  or will be dispatch trained so they can hop in there too.

  enjoy


----------



## firecoins (Nov 13, 2007)

jordanfstop said:


> remember though, brian, he's in IN...we're in rockland county <_<<_<



we do it for free.  :sad:


----------



## jordanfstop (Nov 13, 2007)

firecoins said:


> we do it for free.  :sad:



Well, not if you work daytimes at the "volunteer EMS" companies 

I figured out that all of the "volunteer" EMS corps in Rockland are only 58% volunteer (98hrs vol. & 70hrs paid)


----------



## katgrl2003 (Nov 14, 2007)

I agree, Care's not bad.  All private services have their good days, and the days from hell.  We tend to bounce back and forth, but lately it hasn't been too bad.

My only complaint is this: St. Louis stole our director!


----------



## nsom9ac (Nov 14, 2007)

katgrl2003 said:


> I agree, Care's not bad.  All private services have their good days, and the days from hell.  We tend to bounce back and forth, but lately it hasn't been too bad.
> 
> My only complaint is this: St. Louis stole our director!



I don't know if that's good or bad. So far we haven't heard anything concrete. We had our new employee orientation for benefits and to get on the payroll, but haven't heard much else. i hear we're supposed to get new trucks, equipment and uniforms but at this point i personally haven't heard from any new management. i keep checking the memo board too.


----------



## johnrsemt (Dec 9, 2007)

how is it going in the last 2-3 weeks with Yellow/Care taking over Gateway?

you can PM me if you want.


----------



## nsom9ac (Dec 29, 2007)

johnrsemt said:


> how is it going in the last 2-3 weeks with Yellow/Care taking over Gateway?
> 
> you can PM me if you want.



hey partner, sorry it's taken so long to get back to you. in the midst of the christmas season i also bought and moved into a new house with my fiance, so we've been pretty busy. 

as far as the new gateway goes, so far so good. i hear we get the new uniforms sometime in the next 2 weeks, and i hear a few of our new trucks are almost ready. oh and it's pretty certain where our new hq/operations is going to be. they've put on some new bls shift so the medic units aren't as busy with bls calls. not that we don't do them, just not as much. they've been posting us for city primary backup more lately and i've noticed we've stolen some pts from the other private here lately. all in all i'd say positive. even though i'll be the last to get new truck/equipment due to being last on seniority, i can't wait to see the new stuff.


----------



## johnrsemt (Dec 29, 2007)

*new equipment*

We have had 2 of your new box trucks sitting at Care for the last month:  one just got decaled;  think you will like the new logo;  we do.

  good luck,  keep in touch.


----------

